# Do you find kissing gross?



## LoneLioness

The do you find sex and sexual contact thread repulsive gave me this idea. I don't find sex gross, I'd like to have sex one day....however kissing I do kinda find an ick factor to. Maybe its cause I'm a germaphobe. The whole of kissing on the lips, especially with tongue just seems dumb to me as well.


----------



## WineKitty

That is too bad you feel that way. Kissing is one of the best, magical things in life, IMHO.

And I am a germaphobe too. But kissing is exceptional to that, at least for me.


----------



## Just Lurking

LoneLioness said:


> Do you find kissing gross?


No ~


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

no i would love a kiss from the rigt guy :hide


----------



## glarmph

Eck! Just thinking of all the germs and bacteria festering in the mouth. No thanks.


----------



## nothing to fear

i am clean and sanitary but pretty far from being a germaphone, so no that aspect wouldn't gross me out. there are some people i would feel disgusted to kiss but it's only when i'm not at all attracted to them, but i wouldn't even have any desire to kiss them in the first place so thats of course not an issue. 

otherwise i like kissing but i'm sure i'm bad at it.


----------



## LostPancake

i looooove kissing. the exchanging spit part is actually a turn on. 

um, but it's been 5 years. holy ****.


----------



## _AJ_

I feel neutral about it

so you smack lips, so what?

why is this magical? I dont get it


----------



## Toad Licker

I like kissing. :cuddle


----------



## nubly

no im not grossed out by kissing. even if the end effect is the same as having someone spit inside your mouth


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Kissing is extremely amazing. It has been 8 months for me, I am seriously getting the itch again. :\


----------



## CopadoMexicano

kissing is nasty.


----------



## jonesy0039

no kissing does not bother me at all


----------



## sansd

Yes.


----------



## LostinReverie

Don't know, never done that.

Although I don't mind kissing Tucker.


----------



## odd_one_out

I did not experience much pleasure from it for several years when I started. I later learnt to enjoy it very much with people I was attracted to, but currently do not get many opportunities.


----------



## MissMay1977

No, I liked to be kissed. But the guy has to have smooth non chapped lips. I love to make out with guys. But I am stingy with having relations.


----------



## caflme

I am all for kissing, slow seductive, hot n heavy, gentle or forceful, I am very tactile - I like it all... I sign up for all kissing when I am in a relationship with someone I care deeply about.


----------



## Iced Soul

I would probably prefer dry kissing, but kissing doesn't seem very gross to me. It's when I think of kissing any random guy that it grosses me out. If it's someone I like, then, no, any kind of kiss wouldn't gross me out at all.


----------



## Cerrada

I like kissing, but I hate really wet, slobbery kisses. My ex did that a lot and I found it really gross...mainly because his tongue was all over my face instead of in my mouth. :/ seriously wth...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

kissing can be hotter than actual sex.


----------



## Equisgurl

I love kissing, just not with someone who slobbers..I have a dog for that.


----------



## Catching Fire

Actually unlike alot of people here I prefer the tongue wrestling wet kissing kind of stuff.


----------



## dax

Penny said:


> That is too bad you feel that way. Kissing is one of the best, magical things in life, IMHO.





LostPancake said:


> i looooove kissing. the exchanging spit part is actually a turn on.





EagerMinnow84 said:


> Kissing is extremely amazing.





IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> kissing can be hotter than actual sex.


Yah- totally.


----------



## Witan

LoneLioness said:


> The do you find sex and sexual contact thread repulsive gave me this idea. I don't find sex gross, I'd like to have sex one day....however kissing I do kinda find an ick factor to. Maybe its cause I'm a germaphobe. The whole of kissing on the lips, especially with tongue just seems dumb to me as well.


I want to say that no, I love kissing, but my only kiss was mushy and blah (not to mention very short, haha :b), so I don't know.


----------



## millenniumman75

Mononucleosis :lol


----------



## Iced Soul

millenniumman75 said:


> Mononucleosis :lol


:haha :haha


----------



## Akane

I don't find kissing that great or arousing. Even when it's someone I'm really attracted to and even when they are good at it I just don't find it interesting. Lots of kissing will lead quickly to me getting bored and I prefer no more than minimal light tongue contact. I've tried all sorts of kissing with various people and I just seemed to like less and less every relationship until I finally set down the limits on what I liked to do.

Everyone has different tastes and react differently to everything.


----------



## Jurexic5

Cerrada said:


> I like kissing, but I hate really wet, slobbery kisses. My ex did that a lot and I found it really gross...mainly because his tongue was all over my face instead of in my mouth. :/ seriously wth...


I don't like open mouth kissing either. My ex had the softest cheeks, and I enjoyed giving them quick little pecks. One time she complained once when I wouldn't make out with her and argued against my cheek kissing saying that her baby brothers give her cheek kisses, so they meant nothing to her.

Anyway, what is up with that face licking? Reminds me of like a dog, ha.


----------



## odd_one_out

^ Someone complained the first time I kissed them because I gave short pecks before anything else. They expected something full-on without any initial subtlety.


----------



## UltraShy

glarmph said:


> Eck! Just thinking of all the germs and bacteria festering in the mouth. No thanks.


Brush, floss, use antiseptic mouthwash and get on with it.

I'm a major fan of the wet, open mouth, lots of tongue kind. Very intimate, romantic & affectionate IMO.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I like it after getting adjusted to a new mouth haha.


----------



## AussiePea

It scares me now after I royally screwed up my first real "smooch" because I had sweet bugger all idea what the hell I was doing (to the point where we both just ended up laughing).

I would love to feel that sense of attraction and emotion towards someone though, so although it worries me because I fear I will make a mess of it and let down the girl, the thought of being in that situation again is exciting.


----------



## PolarBear

Cerrada said:


> I like kissing, but I hate really wet, slobbery kisses. My ex did that a lot and I found it really gross...mainly because his tongue was all over my face instead of in my mouth. :/ seriously wth...


This sounds like that one dude from Sex and the City.

And please nobody ask me how I know that...just let it go...


----------



## Some Russian Guy

LoneLioness said:


> I don't find sex gross, I'd like to have sex one day....


 "One Day" might be too late...


----------



## Efsee

I did not like the kissing with tongue when I had a boyfriend, I thought it was gross, not exciting. maybe because we both sucked at it. normal kisses I enjoyed though.


----------



## Joel

I've never kissed a girl before but couldn't really imagine being in a relationship with someone I really like and care about and not be able to show my love and affection by being close and kissing her. Just seems like it would also be very stress relieving and enjoyable. As far as french kissing goes I certainly wouldn't be against it, just depends on how she feels about it.


----------



## seanybhoy

Only if she has summit stuck between her teeth lol jk


----------



## david86

-a kiss with some random chic = gross

-a kiss with that special someone = AMAZING!


----------



## dax

odd_one_out said:


> ^ Someone complained the first time I kissed them because I gave short pecks before anything else. They expected something full-on without any initial subtlety.


Really- that's weird. I always start off with little pecks on the neck and face and lips before the real kiss. Isn't getting a tongue down your throat all of a sudden a little startling?


----------



## strawberryjulius

dax said:


> Really- that's weird. I always start off with little pecks on the neck and face and lips before the real kiss. Isn't getting a tongue down your throat all of a sudden a little startling?


I think it's a little startling..


----------



## odd_one_out

Yes, I think it's startling. Perhaps many people are OK with it though and find it exciting.


----------



## bezoomny

I love kissing. It's just really fun and can be really hot.

My main problem is when the other person just jams their tongue in your mouth for an extended period of time and swishes it around like a washing machine. That sort of kissing is gross and makes me feel really gross. There has to be reciprocity and, y'know, variety in a kissing session.


----------



## Kaine

Kissing is great!


----------



## pokeherpro

I love kissing. I mean, I used to. I haven't done it since 2005 lol. Ugh...


----------



## Neptunus

Depends on the dude's oral hygiene. :lol 

General kissing, no. Tongue in the mouth, yes!


----------



## dax

strawberryjulius said:


> I think it's a little startling..


Well I guess it depends on the situation- and the person. I think it's more fun to start kinda slow and build up to the kiss.


----------



## Obscured

I do


----------



## Ununderstood

Funny, the first kiss on the mouth I had was actually a tongue and all out kiss. I had no previous experience and I enjoyed it so much. I felt I did a good job too cause the girl kept coming back for more. Then a few months later I tongue kissed with this girl and it was so icky. She was the one who initiated the tongue kisses but she would give em so damn wet, and she would back off after like 3 secs. I was like....wtf kind of kissing is this? It was nasty.

Other than the last experience, I will say I do not find kissing gross. It is pretty awesome to be honest.


----------



## IcedOver

I've never kissed anyone but yes, I do find the idea gross. It's partly the germs (although I'm not a germophobe) but mostly I don't know what the point of it is. It's very unappealing and I also don't like watching or listening to anyone else kissing. I was on a trolley a few months ago and I heard some disgusting slurping noises from the seat right behind me which continued for the whole ride. I have an extreme pet peeve about people smacking their lips or making any kind of noise while eating or sucking on candy and that's what I thought it was. I didn't want to look back but I heard the people talking and finally figured out that they weren't eating but heavily making out. The slurping was so disgusting and it was so rude for them to be doing that on a trolley that I was sickened. It was the loudest kissing I've ever heard. Yuck!


----------



## JustWakeUp

Nope, kissing is alright bring it on!! :kiss


----------



## Pelicanbay

no, but im not into kissing nearly as much as the woman does, i just dont understand how they can go in heat so fast from kissing? lol it doesnt do that for me


----------



## Hoofservant

Nope, lol. I love deep tongue kissing if he has good technique, no slobbering like a dog though please.


----------



## SAgirl

polarbear said:


> this sounds like that one dude from sex and the city.
> 
> And please nobody ask me how i know that...just let it go...


lol!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

This thread is making me desperate to kiss a guy again. *sigh* Like, an awesome guy. Ugh.



Dax said:


> Well I guess it depends on the situation- and the person. I think it's more fun to start kinda slow and build up to the kiss.


*siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh* :\

It's never going to happen to me again.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I don't really like it. I never did. I always end up wiping my lips on my sleeve.


----------



## Black_Widow

How much I like it tends to vary really at different times. Sometimes I can feel pretty into it. Other times not so much so. I'm not really sure why. I think it just depends on what mood I happen to be in to begin with.


----------



## andy1984

No, its not gross. My gf got a piercing in her lip so we havent kissed much for a while and I miss it


----------



## dawntoearth

No, in general I'm a fan of kissing.


----------



## 40watta

I like kissing, tongue and all. Its been almost a year *sigh*


----------



## Anxiety75

If it's the twisting of tongues-strings of slobber-gross.
If it is slow, innocent, romantic, fine but I don't see anything with all the French kissing-uuugghhh!


----------



## nightrain

I love kissing :kiss


----------



## KyleThomas

Kissing isn't gross. It's a sign of affection. It's lovely.


----------



## DuncanThaw

Kissing, done right and done affectionately, is achingly exquisite. 

However, I have noticed - from watching kissing (particularly of the very intense, tongue-fumbling variety) in films and TV, it sounds and looks positively disgusting! That is, if you aren't involved in the kiss, and you aren't experiencing the intensity/passion of the kiss, -- my gosh, it's just utterly vulgar.

If you focus on the emotional and physical excitement/intensity, I think it's one of the loveliest things a human being can experience.


----------



## markx

Never tried it but always wanted to. :sigh

Not that it's ever likely to affect me, but what's the etiquette regarding your tongue and the other person's teeth..? I saw something on a TV programme a couple of years ago (it might have been "Sex and the City"... I forget) where _she_ was complaining to her girl friend that _he_ had touched her teeth with his tongue whilst kissing and she found it really gross. I'm thinking, surely it's inevitable that it's going to happen when you're working in such a confined space..?


----------



## rantan

kissing someone who CAN kiss.. is always great...


----------



## slyfox

I think of kissing as gross. Maybe if I tried it I might think differently. I'd much rather deeply hug than kiss though. Can't say I've ever fantasized about kissing. In fact, I'd be worried about embarassing myself while kissing.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I don't think I am ever going to kiss a guy ever again.


----------



## nothing to fear

i really crave nice tight hugs more than kisses lately


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

When I finally kiss someone, I probably won't find it gross. I'll more likely be going 'woo hoo!'


----------



## Prodigal Son

It isn't gross, it really isn't a huge turn-on for me either though and think it has become more of a formality and associated with traditional showings of affection in romantic relationships more than anything. Some people love kissing and can make out for hours, I think it is just a nice show of affection at times and sloppy-tongue wrestling has its place too I think, it just isn't for everyone.


----------



## Fenrawr

i like kissing , its fun


----------



## Madison_Rose

markx said:


> Never tried it but always wanted to. :sigh
> 
> Not that it's ever likely to affect me, but what's the etiquette regarding your tongue and the other person's teeth..? I saw something on a TV programme a couple of years ago (it might have been "Sex and the City"... I forget) where _she_ was complaining to her girl friend that _he_ had touched her teeth with his tongue whilst kissing and she found it really gross. I'm thinking, surely it's inevitable that it's going to happen when you're working in such a confined space..?


I think that's just the individual TV character in question - yes, I think it's inevitable 

I used to like it but since getting all depressed I've started to find it really disgusting and repulsive. Makes me very sad.


----------



## christ~in~me

I love it


----------



## nothing to fear

nothing to fear said:


> i really crave nice tight hugs more than kisses lately


nevermind, i could go for some really lovely kissing now


----------



## layitontheline

I don't think it's gross except right after eating something messy. But kissing itself can be amazing if it's with someone special.


----------



## outcast69

I don't mind it at all,as long as the girl you're kissing doesn't smoke-never again,


----------



## espearite

I'm the type of person who won't drink from anyone else's glass, so at first kissing was not so great. What made it worse was if he slobbered and practically forced his kisses on me. Getting to know the other person, or helping that person improve (usually without them knowing it), I think the idea would fade away with time.


----------



## ivankaramazov

Not really gross. I do find it annoying as a form of general expression. I dated a girl who always wanted little pecks. It became a thing for me.

Intense kissing leading to physical injury that takes place before/during sex is another story.


----------



## shadowmask

Depends on the girl. If she's attractive and I have feelings for her, then there's nothing better. Well, there is, but ya know what I'm saying. :b


----------



## Roberto

Kissing the right person is beautiful. I could kiss them all day long all over until my lips sore and my jaw falls off, and they hate me because they are bruised like a pale corpse. i'm sorry. ; - ;


----------



## MobiusX

I would never do it, I am not going to put someone lips on mine or their saliva in my mouth.


----------



## bsd3355

LoneLioness said:


> The do you find sex and sexual contact thread repulsive gave me this idea. I don't find sex gross, I'd like to have sex one day....however kissing I do kinda find an ick factor to. Maybe its cause I'm a germaphobe. The whole of kissing on the lips, especially with tongue just seems dumb to me as well.


No way! Kissing is the fastest way to turn me on  Well, maybe second-best...


----------



## Peter Attis

When you think about it, it is quite disgusting. It's basically somebody spitting in your mouth.

Holding hands is also gross. The palm of your hands is the third-dirtiest part of your body. Why would you want to touch somebody else's third-dirtiest part of their body?


----------



## ivankaramazov

I'm surprised there are complaints about kissing smokers. Tastes better than a gingivitis cocktail, that's for damned sure.


----------



## locsaf

,


----------



## nothing to fear

ehhh, you guys are such prudes :b


----------



## Catching Fire

ivankaramazov said:


> Not really gross. I do find it annoying as a form of general expression. I dated a girl who always wanted little pecks. It became a thing for me.
> 
> Intense kissing leading to physical injury that takes place before/during sex is another story.


How can it lead to physical injury?


----------



## nothing to fear

Catching Fire said:


> How can it lead to physical injury?


hmm i'm not sure if he implied that it's another story in how you can catch a disease from kissing. or by "injury" he meant intense kissing leading to BDSM. er....


----------



## dax

Peter Attis said:


> When you think about it, it is quite disgusting. It's basically somebody spitting in your mouth.
> 
> Holding hands is also gross. The palm of your hands is the third-dirtiest part of your body. Why would you want to touch somebody else's third-dirtiest part of their body?


Because it feels good to do so.


----------



## caflme

All this talk of kissing makes me want to have someone that is into it right now so I can start at their ankles and work my way up:blush --- oops ok or at their hairline and work my way down:yes... ok, or just kiss them indefinitely all over. I love kissing:kiss that someone who is special to me... it is my favorite pastime. Unfortunately it has been over 9 months now since I have really gotten to enjoy kissing someone special:time. Hopefully I will have that opportunity again someday.:love


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Peter Attis said:


> When you think about it, it is quite disgusting. It's basically somebody spitting in your mouth.
> 
> Holding hands is also gross. The palm of your hands is the third-dirtiest part of your body. Why would you want to touch somebody else's third-dirtiest part of their body?


Kissing is wonderful if it is with someone you care about. Holding hands as well. It is the _act_ of kissing which is lovely which is different than someone "spitting in your mouth."

It is a delightful sign of affection.


----------



## outcast69

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Kissing is wonderful if it is with someone you care about. Holding hands as well. It is the _act_ of kissing which is lovely which is different than someone "spitting in your mouth."
> 
> It is a delightful sign of affection.


I'm with Eager on this kissing is in noway like "spitting in your mouth."When your with someone you love its a beautiful expression of love.:love


----------



## KyleThomas

outcast69 said:


> I don't mind it at all,as long as the girl you're kissing doesn't smoke-never again,


Wow! Girls actually catch on fire when you're kissing them!?

You must be *some* kisser!


----------



## KyleThomas

Peter Attis said:


> When you think about it, it is quite disgusting. It's basically somebody spitting in your mouth.
> 
> Holding hands is also gross. The palm of your hands is the third-dirtiest part of your body. Why would you want to touch somebody else's third-dirtiest part of their body?


Well there are other...um, things which if looked at in such a dispassionate manner might seem rather icky. Of course, when those things are done with someone you care deeply about, it's a completely different matter. Same with kissing or hand holding.


----------



## Shadyman

I love kissing, all involved too.


----------



## MidnightBlu

WineKitty said:


> That is too bad you feel that way. Kissing is one of the best, magical things in life, IMHO.
> 
> And I am a germaphobe too. But kissing is exceptional to that, at least for me.


Same here. Kissing sucks when the other person has bad breath though, but fortunately that very rarely happens with my boyfriend, lol.


----------



## mserychic

it's one of the best things ever. well as long as it doesn't involve slobbering or excessive use of teeth. i miss it.


----------



## WineKitty

mserychic said:


> it's one of the best things ever. well as long as it doesn't involve slobbering or excessive use of teeth. i miss it.


HEY!!!!!!!!!! Its Kori!! Glad to see you posting again at SAS!!! :squeeze

Edit to say I have a new name, I used to be "Penny".


----------



## mserychic

hey thanks! yea i missed some of you guys too much to stay away forever.


----------



## millenniumman75

mserychic said:


> it's one of the best things ever. well as long as it doesn't involve slobbering or excessive use of teeth. i miss it.


:teeth


----------



## Emptyheart

I found that I get grossed from how the person kisses and the way they do it.
If they Kiss me with full tongue action then yes i think its Nasty, But
if its a soft kiss..then I find it amazing


----------



## JMX

I've never kissed before, but I have to say, it does look disgusting.


----------



## Pelicanbay

you know i kind of did because the last girl i was with but the one im withr giht now, not at all....i can kiss her all day and not get sick of it


----------



## ericastooge

I think kissing someone you really feel close to, it won't be gross. Only when kissing someone you don't think is attractive is when it could be gross. That's how I would feel.


----------



## nothing to fear

kissing is so very wonderful.









though i still worry i am bad at it.


----------



## Spettro

depends on the style I guess, and how close I was to the person

Though i've never kissed, not even sure how you do it properly lol


----------



## kuzu

sometimes! it does sorta look like people are eating each others faces lol.. but at times not


----------



## Deathinmusic

Kissing is wonderful, how I wish I could do it again...


----------



## Lonelyguy

The thought of it? No...it's something I think is very intimate and powerful. The actual act...I don't know because I've never done it. :rain

I really need to stop reading these relationship threads, being reminded of this stuff either here or in public depresses the living hell out of me. :flush


----------



## millenniumman75

Lonelyguy said:


> The thought of it? No...it's something I think is very intimate and powerful. The actual act...I don't know because I've never done it. :rain
> 
> I really need to stop reading these relationship threads, being reminded of this stuff either here or in public depresses the living hell out of me. :flush


You're not the only one!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I like kissing way better than sex, especially when it's a passionate one, lasts for 10 minutes kind of kiss. I'm a great kisser.


----------



## Lovesick Loner

I think it's one of the most enjoyable things in life. I'm assuming you've tried it before? Or do you outright refuse because of the germophobe thing?


----------



## odd_one_out

ivankaramazov said:


> I'm surprised there are complaints about kissing smokers. Tastes better than a gingivitis cocktail, that's for damned sure.


Agreed.


----------



## markx

If I'd known years ago that kissing was so complicated and that a whole relationship could hinge on doing it right, I'd have been even more worried about getting romantically involved with girls. _Luckily_ I seem to have dodged that lipstick-covered bullet.


----------



## DitzyDreamer

Well, I had a guy kiss me yesterday and I was repulsed by it. The guy kept trying to shove his tongue down my throat. I didn't like it one bit.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I love kissing....................... I love it so much. I always like getting random kisses from my boyfriend. We don't ever have the spit exchanging kisses unless we're gettin it oon.


----------



## heyJude

I LOVE kissing! I don't find it gross at all. :kiss


----------



## duskyy

not at all


----------



## stylicho

Do just fine with dry kissing. But the opening the whole mouth and swooshing tongues back and forth is a little repulsive, even if I'm very attracted to my mate.


----------



## path0gen

I don't want to ruin your "have sex some day" plans, but I hope you've considered the tremendous and varied amount of fluid exchange that takes place during these encounters. If you have problems with kissing, sex might be something you want to cross off your list for awhile.  

To answer your question, though--no, I have no problems with kissing. In fact, to take it a step further, it's only during intercourse that I find myself feeling NON-anxious and uninhibited. Lucky day.


----------



## Polar

Definitely not.


----------



## nothing to fear

nothing to fear said:


> nevermind, i could go for some really lovely kissing now


i second this!


----------



## vintagerocket

kissing
let me buy some i want some

i think it is one of the nicest feelings to kiss somebody you like a lot. there is also the bonus of not having to speak.


----------



## ivankaramazov

DitzyDreamer said:


> Well, I had a guy kiss me yesterday and I was repulsed by it. The guy kept trying to shove his tongue down my throat. I didn't like it one bit.


That's what I thought kissing was in 7th grade. It didn't work out so well for me, cut him some slack.


----------



## forever_dreamer

I love kissing and making out! I miss it lol but I know there will be people turned off by really wet tongue kissing lol I don't really like kissing guys with tongue rings now I just didn't like it but don't let the bad experiences turn u off.


----------



## Nocturnal85

I really enjoy kissing. I remember kissing my last gf. The texture of her lips, her smell, the embrace, the eye contact before and after, I loved it all. I just like to kiss slow enough so I can enjoy it. Yea the good ol days, I haven't kissed a girl in years, but I don't miss things like that anymore. I just don't care.


----------



## Narcissus

I don't imagine I would find it gross.


----------



## hypestyle

at 30+, and i've never experienced... ah, never mind...


----------



## fern

I'm surprised by how many people think kissing is gross. I've never been kissed but I've always thought it looked interesting.


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools

It's actually kind of supposed to be gross. The behavior evolved to spread germs and boost disease immunity.

http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2009-11/kissing-evolved-spread-germs-not-feelings

That said, I don't find it gross at all. I enjoy it immensely.


----------



## IsolatedAndConfused

No. The few times I'm lucky enough to get that far I dive right in. Not that I don't have some hang-ups but that's not one of them.


----------



## andy0128

I like it but i don't enjoy mouth to mouth kissing for very long.


----------



## Saqq

nothing to fear said:


> i second this!


new SAS gathering today, dibs if Dullard doesn't show up! :b

just kidding, I'm a beast that would swallow you whole trying to figure out it so its not gross


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

anyone who finds kissing gross better stay far away from the evil S word.


----------



## Peter Attis

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> anyone who finds kissing gross better stay far away from the evil S word.


But I love sushi...


----------



## dullard

Saqq said:


> new SAS gathering today, dibs if Dullard doesn't show up! :b
> 
> just kidding, I'm a beast that would swallow you whole trying to figure out it so its not gross


... :?


----------



## Saqq

:hug


----------



## millenniumman75

Peter Attis said:


> But I love sushi...


 Now now! :wife


----------



## nothing to fear

millenniumman75 said:


> Now now! :wife


wait.. was that supposed to have some _other _meaning?


----------



## Nintendo

vintagerocket said:


> i think it is one of the nicest feelings to kiss somebody you like a lot. there is also the bonus of not having to speak.


Yes.^


----------



## Yverinrey

Being as distant as I am, I've never kissed anyone romantically. I'm a little scared at the thought actually...feel so inadequate.


----------



## matty

Nope not at all. Kissing is awesome, gets the blood pumping


----------



## endtroducing

Nope kissing is ****ing awesome. All kinds yo


----------



## Shy mike

Luv to kiss. Now just gotta find a special lady to do with....


----------



## KumagoroBeam

i've never (been) kissed. 
sometimes it looks kind of weird to see people kissing, but i'm sure it's nice. i just couldn't imagine myself doing it.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I am missing this in a serious way


----------



## odd_one_out

Recently, kissing makes me feel one of three things apparently randomly: nothing at all; discomfort or distaste; pleasure and intimacy. I cannot figure out a pattern. I haven't had such issues with it since I began, even though I am not asexual now.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

I used to think kissing was gross until I tried it recently and started getting more comfortable with it. Now, I think it's great.


----------



## millenniumman75

millenniumman75 said:


> Now now! :wife





Peter Attis said:


> But I love sushi...





nothing to fear said:


> wait.. was that supposed to have some _other _meaning?


I have no idea. He said the S word....
Sanitation......Saliva......Spit? :troll

I am still thinking mononucleosis. You know, there are studies now (yeah, more scientific crap) saying that we tend to pick partners as opposite as possible when it comes to immunities. It's like combining them helps the children or something. :lol


----------



## Classified

I don't want girl cooties.


----------



## leonardess

this thread is reappearing?

kissin's tasty! so's all that stuff. but be careful, it can make you craaaaazy...


----------



## IcedOver

I've never done it but to be honest, I don't like the idea of it. It drives me insane with revulsion when I hear other people doing it. My biggest pet peeve is when people make mouth noises while eating, commonly called smacking the lips. On Friday this couple sitting together at the back of the bus kept kissing and the sound of it was like the worst case of lip smacking you could ever encounter. Just disgusting!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

its hot.


----------



## JFmtl

gross!


----------



## Sabriella

Wouldn't know. Never actually kissed anyone.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

there's this guy at work with incredibly thin lips and one of my co-workers made out with him and said it was like kissing a fish. so yeah in that case kissing would be very disgusting.


----------



## FoxHound212

Tounges feel cool.


----------



## Steve123

Given I haven't done it (go ahead make fun, I don't care), I can only go on the thought of it. And I would have to say whether or not I'm disgusted by the thought entirely depend on how/if I'm attracted to the person. If theres no attraction then PLEEASE get your mouth out of my mouth!


----------



## Rin-kage

IcedOver said:


> I've never done it but to be honest, I don't like the idea of it. It drives me insane with revulsion when I hear other people doing it. My biggest pet peeve is when people make mouth noises while eating, commonly called smacking the lips. On Friday this couple sitting together at the back of the bus kept kissing and the sound of it was like the worst case of lip smacking you could ever encounter. Just disgusting!


ditto


----------

